# Regular monthly NW meets.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK guys and girls. 
For those who don't know and wish to join us we In the NW have decided to hold regular monthly meets. The venue chosen is the Sandpiper in Ormskirk which is kinda central to us all. The meeting time is 7-30 to 8pm. The date of each meet is the first of every month unless the 1st falls on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday in which case we will hold the meet on the following Wednesday, got it? There are lots of reasons why we are going with the 1st of each month but I won't go into them all here suffice to say it should mean the majority will be able to attend if not every meet then most meets given it's on the first of the month (bar the above). Not sure at the time of writing if the next meet will be the 1st Feb or the 1st March as we have a cruise on the 30th of this month and it maybe a little too close but watch this space for further details.
Look here for info on the Sandpiper.
http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thesandpiperbickerstaffe/


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


I'll take that as you approve then Tony


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice one Les. The Sandpiper is a kick up the road for me. 
The only complication is if it ever falls on the first wednesday of the month where i have to be at a music society in Chester, but otherwise dandy.
Keep up the good work mate!
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

good for us les 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds great, look forward to those and even better during the Summer months. 

Thanks


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

Great job les well done mate
so meetings for this year will be as follows i take it.
mon 1st march
thurs 1st april
wed 5th may
tues 1st june
thurs 1st july
wed 4th aug
wed 1st sept
wed 6th oct
mon 1st nov
wed 1st dec
john


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

asdaman said:


> Great job les well done mate
> so meetings for this year will be as follows i take it.
> mon 1st march
> thurs 1st april
> ...


Yes John as the 1st of this Feb is very close to our meet next Saturday so the next meet will be on Monday the 1st March . The above works out as follows.
Monday meets = 2
Tuesday meets = 1
Wednesday meets = 5
Thursday meets = 2

Won't please everybody unfortunately but that's life. :? 
I also have Mark Davies to thank in particular and others with suggestions on the best way to settle on a regular meet date/night.

So can well all put these dates in your diary please.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Excellent! I really do think a regular meet is going to lift the north west section to new heights of activity. I'm hopeful for some really good stuff this year.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I was also thinking to break it up a bit in the summer months once or twice we could drive from the Sandpiper into Southport during a nice sunny evening. The A570 which the Sandpiper is on takes you stright into Southport so what do people recon on that?


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd like to pop my cherry and to one (and a few more) of these at some point this year, maybe next month as soon as I have all my work and woes out the way


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

uzzieman said:


> I'd like to pop my cherry and to one (and a few more) of these at some point this year, maybe next month as soon as I have all my work and woes out the way


Looking like next meet will be on Monday the 1st March not February.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

There's a cracking drive from the Sandpiper out to Formby, so how about a barbecue on the beach?


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

ill be meeting myself coming back :lol: but never mind always a good excuse for a drive


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> There's a cracking drive from the Sandpiper out to Formby, so how about a barbecue on the beach?


 That's an idea for the summer Mark will keep that in mind.


----------



## pij (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am a 'new' tt owner so I'll try and join you.

Sounds like a blast and could do with a few pointers!!!

Much love

PJ


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

pij said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a 'new' tt owner so I'll try and join you.
> 
> ...


Hi PJ and welcome. If you need to know anything about our NW meets just ask me. I will add you to my NW members for PM updates etc unless you don't wish to.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

anyone seen duncan???? 

hi PJ welcome to the fold matey... were a cracking lot in the northwest.. very friendly bunch. you'll be more than welcome


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> were a cracking lot in the northwest


 [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] apart from les [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif]...welcome to the TT club m8


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> > were a cracking lot in the northwest
> 
> 
> [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] apart from les [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif]...welcome to the TT club m8


and don't you forget it. [smiley=whip.gif]


----------

